# Form 815 : Health Undertaking Process



## sj678 (Aug 14, 2017)

Hi All,

Me and my wife recently got our Australian Permanent Residency Visa Grants on 21st Sep 2017. We need to make our first trip before 21st Dec 2017. We are planning to make a short visa validation trip before 21st Dec. But my wife was required to sign the Form-815, which requires us to contact Bupa migration medical services after our arrival. Because we are only planning a short trip, I wanted to know the exact duration and cost of the Health declaration process. I contacted Bupa about the same, and here is the reply i got : 

*Dear Siddharth,

Thank you for your email.

The standard referral process after the registration of health undertaking can take between 3 to 6 months.

Generally, the health undertaking appointment does not require the client to pay, it is organised by the clinics approved by the Department of Immigration; but in the case where you get charged by the clinic, you will need to contact us or the Department of Immigration for further advice.*

Did anybody else recently go through the same process? And how much time did that take?


----------



## Bullet2424 (May 11, 2016)

sj678 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi,

Nothing to worry. You dont need to pay anything. Let them know your arrival only if you r planning to stay permanently. So they can send you the time and date for consultation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sj678 (Aug 14, 2017)

Hi,

Thanks for your reply. So, am I not supposed to contact Bupa within 4 weeks of my first arrival in Australia?


----------



## Bullet2424 (May 11, 2016)

sj678 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. So, am I not supposed to contact Bupa within 4 weeks of my first arrival in Australia?




Yes. Only when you intend to stay for a longer period, you may let them know that you are available for medical analysis. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k.ramakumar (Jul 13, 2017)

*Form 815*

Hello

I was asked *Form 815* on Aug 25th,2017,submitted the same on Aug 27th,2017 and still awaiting grant.

Here are my timelines:

Visa lodge date : June 14th,2017
CO contacted : June 21st,2017 and uploaded medicals and PCC on July 4th.
CO contacted : Aug 25,2017 for Form 815 and uploaded on Aug 27th.
ANZSCO : 262112, ICT Security Specialist for NSW
CO Team : Adelaide

Please let me know when will I get grant and possibility of getting grant since its been more than 2 months I uploaded form 815.


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa (May 21, 2017)

sj678 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Me and my wife recently got our Australian Permanent Residency Visa Grants on 21st Sep 2017. We need to make our first trip before 21st Dec 2017. We are planning to make a short visa validation trip before 21st Dec. But my wife was required to sign the Form-815, which requires us to contact Bupa migration medical services after our arrival. Because we are only planning a short trip, I wanted to know the exact duration and cost of the Health declaration process. I contacted Bupa about the same, and here is the reply i got :
> 
> ...


Hey..Can you tell me did your wife case was sent to BUPA during your medical examination. My case has been sent.Need to know how much critical is this.


----------



## sj678 (Aug 14, 2017)

Hi Sunil

Cannot say for sure, because my wife's case was never shared with Bupa. She had some health complications because of which her medical took longer than expected (more than 2 months). And she had to sign a Form-815 before we got the grant.


----------



## Vannie (Dec 24, 2016)

k.ramakumar said:


> Hello
> 
> I was asked *Form 815* on Aug 25th,2017,submitted the same on Aug 27th,2017 and still awaiting grant.
> 
> ...



Hi Rama, What has been the progress? Did you receive Grant? Whats the IED.

Mine is a 190subclass -NSW visa lodged case. (Lodged -20Jun, PCC,Medical-8thAug, Form 815 submitted on 23Aug)
Could you please confirm if generally First entry Date for PR activation in Australia is 6months from your Latest Medical date? or 6 months from submission of Form815 for Health Undertaking? Or is there no such 6 months relation?
I am trying to put a relations to it, to help me plan better.
Could you please give your suggestion.

Many thanks in anticipation.


----------



## k.ramakumar (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi Vinni,

Greetings..!! I am still awaiting the grant.No updates from CO team regarding any other documents.I believe IED will be 1 year from the date of either medicals/PCC.Kindly post your occupation or email me your mobile number to [B<*SNIP*>[/B] so that I will add you to our whatsapp group.

*Inappropriate content, see: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*


----------



## k.ramakumar (Jul 13, 2017)

*Yay..!!!*



Vannie said:


> Hi Rama, What has been the progress? Did you receive Grant? Whats the IED.
> 
> Mine is a 190subclass -NSW visa lodged case. (Lodged -20Jun, PCC,Medical-8thAug, Form 815 submitted on 23Aug)
> Could you please confirm if generally First entry Date for PR activation in Australia is 6months from your Latest Medical date? or 6 months from submission of Form815 for Health Undertaking? Or is there no such 6 months relation?
> ...


Finally I got grant last friday (24th Nov 2017) and IED is Jan 4-2018. I have no idea on what criteria they gave me this date but I am happy that I got my grant atlast.They did not ask me to go for health check up once I step in AUS.Good luck to you and you will receive your grant soon. :cheer2:


----------



## Bullet2424 (May 11, 2016)

k.ramakumar said:


> Finally I got grant last friday (24th Nov 2017) and IED is Jan 4-2018. I have no idea on what criteria they gave me this date but I am happy that I got my grant atlast.They did not ask me to go for health check up once I step in AUS.Good luck to you and you will receive your grant soon. :cheer2:


Once you submit form 815, It's apparent that you've agreed to undergo few health checks after you enter Australia. You'll receive an Email from Bupa to confirm your entry date and residing address and other details..

You'll be notified via post to attend medical checks. 

Cheers


----------



## jaswanthjasu (Jan 18, 2015)

k.ramakumar said:


> Finally I got grant last friday (24th Nov 2017) and IED is Jan 4-2018. I have no idea on what criteria they gave me this date but I am happy that I got my grant atlast.They did not ask me to go for health check up once I step in AUS.Good luck to you and you will receive your grant soon. :cheer2:


Hi Ramakumar,
may I know within how many days of submitting the Form 815, did you get the Visa Grant?


----------



## AGupta (Oct 11, 2018)

Hi All,

Can anyone please let me know if it is mandatory to provide an Australian contact address/phone in Form 815. It will be hard for someone who doesn't have any family or friends located in Australia?
Is there any waiver for such guys?
Appreciate your response

Thanks


----------



## Alyonka (Sep 25, 2016)

AGupta said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone please let me know if it is mandatory to provide an Australian contact address/phone in Form 815. It will be hard for someone who doesn't have any family or friends located in Australia?
> Is there any waiver for such guys?
> ...


You can provide the address in your home country.


----------



## AGupta (Oct 11, 2018)

Thank you Alyonka for the response. But the Form 815 clearly asks for Australia contact only

Bullet 4: Contact details in Australia

Note: Give full residential address, including postcode and telephone
number where possible. If you do not know what your address in
Australia will be, you must give the name and address of a person in
Australia who will know how to contact you (for example, a relative,
a friend, your employer or a staff member at your proposed study
institution).

Unless you have a close family member/relative or close friend, I am not sure if anyone else would like to provide his address and contact details to you to be provided to Australia Immigration.

Would you leave it blank otherwise? Can anyone share from his/her own experience if it is ok to leave it blank?

Much appreciate your responses

Thanks



Alyonka said:


> You can provide the address in your home country.


----------



## Alyonka (Sep 25, 2016)

AGupta said:


> Thank you Alyonka for the response. But the Form 815 clearly asks for Australia contact only
> 
> Bullet 4: Contact details in Australia
> 
> ...


Just sharing a personal experience of a friend of mine. 
She also didn't have anyone in Australia and had no choice but put her home country residential address.


----------



## AGupta (Oct 11, 2018)

Oh ok. 
Hope CO was ok with it and could you please share the current status of his VISA request, I mean has she been granted?

Thank you



Alyonka said:


> Just sharing a personal experience of a friend of mine.
> She also didn't have anyone in Australia and had no choice but put her home country residential address.


----------



## Alyonka (Sep 25, 2016)

AGupta said:


> Oh ok.
> Hope CO was ok with it and could you please share the current status of his VISA request, I mean has she been granted?
> 
> Thank you


Yes she was. 

Otherwise I wouldn't write about it.


----------



## AGupta (Oct 11, 2018)

Great.. I was bit worried about providing this Australian contact info.



Alyonka said:


> Yes she was.
> 
> Otherwise I wouldn't write about it.


----------



## AGupta (Oct 11, 2018)

Hello

Just another query - Seeing the delays getting CO to work on your case, will it be good idea to upload the Form 815 offhand without CO asking for it as anyhow he will be looking for it once he looks at the case. If I upload it after CO asks for it, it will further lead to 2-3 months before next action. And I got to know that the Medical of persons with latent TB is valid for just 6 months. So Medical would have to done again otherwise.

Looking for your valuable suggestion in this case

Thanks



AGupta said:


> Great.. I was bit worried about providing this Australian contact info.


----------



## ryanking (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi all, I have got the medical clearance after 603. Doctor certified no active tb. Its been a month i got medical clearance , but till now i have not got any mail / messages asking for form 815. Should i wait or should i go ahead and upload form-815 by myself. Its been already 3 months i lodged my visa. No co contact so far. Please advise wat to do now..

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## DVS105 (Dec 24, 2016)

AGupta said:


> Hello
> 
> Just another query - Seeing the delays getting CO to work on your case, will it be good idea to upload the Form 815 offhand without CO asking for it as anyhow he will be looking for it once he looks at the case. If I upload it after CO asks for it, it will further lead to 2-3 months before next action. And I got to know that the Medical of persons with latent TB is valid for just 6 months. So Medical would have to done again otherwise.
> 
> ...


Congrats on your Grant mate!

So have you front loaded the 815 undertaking?
(if yes, how much I wish I could have done that as well  )


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ryanking said:


> Hi all, I have got the medical clearance after 603. Doctor certified no active tb. Its been a month i got medical clearance , but till now i have not got any mail / messages asking for form 815. Should i wait or should i go ahead and upload form-815 by myself. Its been already 3 months i lodged my visa. No co contact so far. Please advise wat to do now..
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


Do not upload forms randomly 
The co will be confused 

Heavens will not fall if the co will ask you to submit the form and then you do it
Recently quite a few members have reported getting grants within days of co coantact also

Relax and wait for the grant or co contact

Cheers


----------



## ahluny2k (Dec 15, 2016)

ryanking said:


> Hi all, I have got the medical clearance after 603. Doctor certified no active tb. Its been a month i got medical clearance , but till now i have not got any mail / messages asking for form 815. Should i wait or should i go ahead and upload form-815 by myself. Its been already 3 months i lodged my visa. No co contact so far. Please advise wat to do now..
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


Hi Ryan,

I got the same situation as yours and im quite frustrated since I have not got any mail/messages asking for form 815 for around 2months since i got the medical clearance. Might I ask how long did you wait until you get the form-815 request from the CO?
Thanks!!

Victor


----------



## kalaidba (4 mo ago)

My Visa application is processed by employer. SO this 815 form has to be uploaded in immiportal directly or I have to send it to employer and they will upload on behalf of me, please guide.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kalaidba said:


> My Visa application is processed by employer. SO this 815 form has to be uploaded in immiportal directly or I have to send it to employer and they will upload on behalf of me, please guide.


You have to send it to your employer or to the Mara agent handling the application 
Talk to your HR and act accordingly 
Cheers


----------

